# [solved] USB Probleme ab 2.6.10

## Der P@te

Servus,

dmesg

```

hub 2-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg fffc evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0082,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg ffc0 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 6 chg ffc0 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend_hc

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: wakeup_hc

hub 2-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg fffc evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0083,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df5a1240] link (1f5a11b2) element (1f5a0040)

  0: [df5a0040] link (1f5a0080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=10c9a6e0)

  1: [df5a0080] link (1f5a00c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=108aef80)

  2: [df5a00c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df5a1240] link (1f5a11b2) element (1f5a0040)

  0: [df5a0040] link (1f5a0080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1ce9c1a0)

  1: [df5a0080] link (1f5a00c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=108aef80)

  2: [df5a00c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df5a1240] link (1f5a11b2) element (1f5a0040)

  0: [df5a0040] link (1f5a0080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1ce9c1a0)

  1: [df5a0080] link (1f5a00c0) e3 SPD Active Le Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[df5a1240] link (1f5a11b2) element (1f5a0040)

  0: [df5a0040] link (1f5a0080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1ce9c1a0)

  1: [df5a0080] link (1f5a00c0) e3 SPD Active Length=0 MaxLen=3f DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=108aef80)

  2: [df5a00c0] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

hub 2-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg fffc evt 0002

```

Kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r2

USB Config

```

grep USB config-2.6.10-gentoo-r2

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

grep SCSI config-2.6.10-gentoo-r2

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# SCSI Transport Attributes

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

```

SCSI habe ich rausgelassen, weil es ja den neuen LOW Performance USB Treiber gibt. Wenn ich SCSI wie in 2.6.9 aktiviere passiert allerdings das gleiche. Habe im Kernelforum schon einen ähnlichen Thread gesehen finde ihn allerdings nimmer. Ich sollte noch erwähnen das meine USB Mouse geht...und der dmesg Fehler auftritt wenn ich meinen USB 2.0 USB Stick reinstecke.

----------

## Der P@te

Scheint nen Problem von ehci-usb zu sein. Wenn ich das aus dem Kernel entferne erhalte ich die Meldung nicht. Aber USB 2.0 wäre schon gut   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Der P@te

So Problem gelöst unter 2.6.10 wurde die Adressierungsart von USB Geräten geändert:

Genauer hier nachzulesen:

http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html

Daher USB als Modul laden und use_both_schemes=y als Parameter mitgeben! Dann wird die alte Adressierungart verwendet wenn die neue fehlschlägt.

----------

## markusk21

Hmm,

doofe Frage, aber:

Wo muss ich das eintragen?? Ich habe es in /etc/modules.d/aliasses versucht mit

options usbcore         use_both_schemes=y,

aber es scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Ich benutze die gentoo-dev-sources.

Gruß

Markus

----------

## SinoTech

Die angegebene Zeilte kommt in "/etc/modprobe.conf"

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Hmm .. funktioniert bei mir leider ncht. Ausserdem wird die Zeile nach jedem Reboot wieder aus der Datei gelöscht. Jemand eine Ahnung warum ?

----------

## markusk21

Aus dem selben Grund warum ich es nicht in die /etc/modprobe.conf geschrieben habe. Er steht im Kopf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ### This file is automatically generated by modules-update
> 
> #
> ...

 

Wenn die  Zeile in einer Datei in /etc/modlules.d/ steht soll es durch modules-update mit aufgenommen werden. Müsste es dann in der modules.conf erscheinen?

Edit: Ich hab es probiert. Eine Datei /etc/modules.d/eigene angelegt und die beiden Zeilen aufgenommen. Nach modules-update sah die modules.conf so aus:

```

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/eigene

options usbcore use_both_schemes=y

options usbcore old_scheme_first=y

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/eigene

```

----------

## SinoTech

Ahh .. sehr gut. Werd ich dann auch mal nachher ausprobieren. Thx

Mfg

Sino

----------

